

AT4AM: The amendment authoring tool used by EU Parliament open sourced - pserwylo
http://www.at4am.org/

======
pserwylo
After reading an ammendment to the copyright law being debated in the
Australian parliment, I went looking for tools to view a diff on the old act
and the proposed changes.

That lead me to an old HN discussion [0] about using VCS to manage laws. In
turn, that discussed the tool AT4AM that the EU parliment uses to create what
are essentially "patches" to existing laws, in order to debate as ammendments.
To my surprise, this was released as open source only a few months ago, and
seems under active development.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3967921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3967921)

